# Eindruck zu MIL1, CO1, GH1 und AM1



## Nairolf83 (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo Forum,

nachdem ich ja vor Kurzem die Frage nach den aktuell vier MTB-Rundstrecken in/um Miltenberg gestellt habe, möchte ich hier kurz meine Eindrücke der Strecken wiedergeben.

Eines Vorweg: Respekt an das Engagement und die Liebe zum Mountainbiken, die *allen* Strecken anzumerken ist! Wirklich eine tolle Geschichte, die da mit dem Geo-Naturpark und den tüchtigen Helfern ins Leben gerufen wurde!

Keine der Strecken enttäuscht oder ist als "schlecht" zu beschreiben. Die wenigen Mankos, die ich aufführen kann, sind mit Sicherheit auch in gewissem Maße meinen fahrerischen Vorlieben / Können anzurechnen.

Ich möchte hier auch nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen, da die Strecken ja an anderer Stelle schon ausführlich beschrieben und bebildert wurden.

Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht ergeben sich knapp zusammengefasst folgende Stärken / Schwächen der Bahnen:

1.) MIL1 Miltenberg
Meine Favourite! Technisch anspruchsvoll, abwechslungsreich, tolle Trails, gut ausgeschildert, gut gepflegt. Tobis Trail ist der Hammer, aber auch die anderen Trails (Quellwiese, Jägersteig) bringen ordentlich Laune. Die Uphills sind größtenteils Forstwege, die angenehm zu treten sind.
2.) CO1 Collenberg
Steht der MIL1 in nichts nach.Vielleicht einen Hauch weniger technisch anspruchsvoll. Abwechslungsreiche Trails, die gut gepflegt und ausgeschildert sind. Besonders schön: Vom steilen technischen Downhill bis zum flowigen Singletrail ist alles dabei, was das Mountainbiker-Herz höher schlagen lässt. Kritik: Hab auch nach langen Suchen, den Schalter vom Laterndel nicht gefunden 
3.) GH1 Großheubach
Auch hier kann ich keinen wirklichen Kritikpunkt nennen. Von meinem persönlichen Empfinder her, hatte ich  jedoch auf den anderen beiden Strecken einen Ticken mehr Fun. Alles top gepflegt, Abfahrten mit Adrenalin-Garantie und gut beschildert. Jedoch meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so abwechslungsreich wie MIL und CO.
4.) AM1 Amorbach
Ich möchte diese Strecke auf gar keinen Fall schlecht reden! Für mich persönlich ist die Strecke aber im Vergleich zu den anderen, zu schlecht ausgeschildert gewesen, was an der ein oder anderen Stelle ein paar Höhenmeter mehr eingebracht hat und andererseits den Downhill-Flow etwas gehemmt hat, da man ständig die Angst hatte eine Abfahrt zu verpassen. Besonders an T-Kreuzungen fehlt an der ein oder anderen Stelle die Beschilderung. Die Rundstrecke ist technisch wirklich knackig - was prinzipiell nicht schlecht ist! In den Uphills fehlt mir da vielleicht etwas die nötige Technik, Spitzkehren bergauf, auf losem Untergrund zu meistern. Auch im Downhill waren mir die Abfahrten etwas zu "Spitzkehrenlastig". Was mich total frustriert hat, war ein Uphill-Stück zum Bobbtrail, über grob geschreddertes Holz!??? (Also flächig grobes und spitzes Astwerk und Co). Beim Downhill von der Gotthardsruine habe ich irgendwo den Abzweig verpasst. Asonsten blieben die zwei anderen Trails (Bobbtrail und Russenpfad), die Spaß brachten.

Als Fazit: Ein Ausflug nach Miltenberg und Umgebung lohnt unbedingt! Dabei sollten auf jeden Fall alle 4 Strecken gefahren werden. Ich bin sicher, dass viele von Euch andere Strecken-Vorlieben und -Eindrücke haben werden. War eine mega Gaudi und die Strecken und besonders deren "Betreiber", verdienen vollstes Lob und größtes Kompliment!

Gruß Flo


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2018)

Danke für das Feedback!

Habe die Ecke auch auf der Liste, zuletzt am Wetter gescheitert...

Hast du noch Einkehr-Essenstipps für Miltenberg?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nairolf83 (27. Juni 2018)

@sun909 in sachen einkehren muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ich war jeweils montags da, weil das mein freier tag ist. Leider hatten die meisten gasstätten Ruhetag. Ich hab also - ganz der profi sportler - auf mc und Döner zurückgriffen

Beim ersten besuch bin vormittags die mil gefahren und nachmittags die am1. Mir wurde zwar empfohlen die touren zu verbinden über den nibelungensteig (ich glaube so hieß die passage zur gotthardsruine) aber das war mir zu weit.

Beim zweiten tag hab ich mich getraut: parken am startpunkt gh1, die gh1 fahren dann nochmal hoch richtung klotzenhof (evtl einkehr) und über den eseslsweg rüber zur co1. Den ersten uphill der co1 fällt somit weg und man steigt oben direkt in den ersten downhill trail ein. Am ende der co1 kommt man am mainradweg raus und kann entspannt am main entlang zurück zum Parkplatz. Waren ca 74km


----------



## Mirror78 (27. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback!
> 
> Habe die Ecke auch auf der Liste, zuletzt am Wetter gescheitert...
> 
> ...


Direkt am Start/Ende der MIL1 ist ein Italiener...


----------



## reblaus_MSP (7. Juli 2018)

Heute erstmals auf der MIL1 gefahren, anschließend noch die CO1. Es war ein harter Tag 
Schon viel positives von der MIL1 gehört, und ich kann es 1:1 absolut bestätigen. Mit Tobis Trail ging es gleich mal ordentlich los, hier dachte ich noch schön dass es etwas geregnet hat, aber danach war davon nichts mehr zu sehen. An der Haagaussicht wären wir fast vorbei gefahren, gut dass wir da hoch sind. Echt ein klasse Ausblick. Der Quellentrail hat mir fast noch besser gefallen als Tobis Trail, wohl auch aufgrund der Länge. Hat mich, genauso wie der Keltensteig, sehr an den Vinschgau erinnert. Sowohl vom verblockten Gelände als auch von der staubtrockenen Piste. Der abschließende Jägersteig war ziemlich flowig zufahren, hat nach den härteren Abfahrten auch mal gut getan.

Nach sportlergerechtem Mittagessen im Burger-Laden ging es mit dem Auto nach Collenberg. Etwas einfacher und auch für Anfänger geeignet habe ich hiervon gelesen. Und auch das kann ich bestätigen. Die vielen schnellen, flowigen Abfahrten kamen nach der MIL für uns genau richtig und waren fast schon entspannend. Hier fand ich die Anstiege noch steiler und anstrengender, insgesamt haben mir die vielen ungewohnt steilen und langen Anstige fast den Zahn gezogen.

Als Fazit kann man sagen dass das wirklich klasse Strecken sind. Großes Lob an die Erbauer und die die sie pflegen  Die MIL finde ich definitiv zwei Nummern technischer und schwieriger als die CO und für Anfänger eher nicht geeignet. Die MIL wird mich sicherlich wieder sehen, die CO eher nicht, da werden dann stattdessen mal die anderen Kurse getestet.


----------



## KarinS (9. Juli 2018)

wir waren am Wochenende in Miltenberg und ich kann das Lob auch so bestätigen. Wirklich tolle Strecken, nette Anstiege die nie zu steil sind und super abwechslungsreiche Strecken. Auch mich hat der Keltentrail und Quellentrail stark ans Vinschgau erinnert   Eingekehrt sind wir einmal im Schützenhaus (Pizzeria oberhalb von Miltenberg wo der Wanderparkplatz ist) und einmal im Zentrum von Miltenberg im Riesen. Wirkt auf den ersten Blick sehr touristisch, Essen war aber sehr gut.


----------



## Tshikey (14. Juli 2018)

heute wird übrigens in bürgstadt die neue rundstrecke bü1 eröffnet, nächsten samstag dann der übungsparcour in collenberg:

https://www.churfranken.de/fileadmi...lles_2018/PM_Churfranken_neue_MTB-Strecke.pdf

start-pallaver ist um 14:00 am radweg unterhalb vom rathaus / wc-häuschen:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/directions?from=&to=49.71610,9.26488#map=19/49.71601/9.26455

die strecke hat knapp 25 km bei 620 hm's und ist nicht so "technisch" wie bspw. die mil1 oder co1.....
vielleicht kann / darf man den kurs als fünften in diesen thread mit aufnehmen?


----------



## Nairolf83 (14. Juli 2018)

Klar. Würde mich freuen mal erste Eindrücke zur bü1 zu lesen


----------



## Chrisgoon (15. Juli 2018)

Die MIL1 find ich auch absolut spaßig. Gibt's überhaupt ausgeschilderte MTB-Touren, die an Miltenberg's Niveau herankommen? Lese immer wieder, dass die MIL so das anspruchsvollste sein soll.


----------



## qlaus (15. Juli 2018)

Co 1: Thumbs up for Chickenways! Habe heute während einer Tour aus dem Mümlingtal die Co1 gefahren, echt nett, großes Lob and die Erbauer/Pfleger der Strecke. Für Marathon/Tourer mit 110 mm Federweg ein echtes Highlight, und da ich lieber auf dem Boden als in der Luft bin, haben mir die intuitiv fahrbaren Chickenways super gefallen. Nach der ersten Abfahrt vom Eselsweg runter waren genügend Glückshormone vorhanden, da bin ich den Rest eben auch noch gefahren und habe mir ab Miltenberg den Natourbus bis Eulbach gegönnt.

Und die Beschilderung ist auch nett:


----------

